# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Подскажите со сборкой компьютера

## vologdin69

Здравствуйте. Оцените сборку.

Процессор Intel Core i7-7700 - 21 790
Материнская плата ASUS PRIME B250-PLUS - 5 990
Память Kingston ValueRAM 8 ГБ х 2 шт - 8 780
Видеокарта GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 G1 GAMING - 19 490
240 ГБ SSD-накопитель Kingston UV400 -  5 390
1 ТБ Жесткий диск WD Blue -  2 890
Корпус Deepcool Kendomen TI черный -  2 890
Кулер для процессора CoolerMaster Hyper 103 - 1 850

Один нюанс интересует, может быть взять подешевле процессор, например Intel Core i5-7500
а видеокарту подороже?

----------

